# Brown snuff bottles



## Dump Digger (Feb 27, 2004)

I have a brown, sheared lip snuff bottle.  The only bumps on the bottom are four little tiny raised dots, almost like little feet, and two dots on the top side, one on one side and one on the other.  Does anyone have any information on these bottles?  I've found literally scores of brown snuff bottles, but this is the only one I have thats this old.  Does anyone know what the bumps are for?  Value?  I believe the newest date it could be from is 1850, but I'm not positive.

_Any _ information would be greatly appreciated.  

 Thanks []

 - L


----------



## David E Dearden (Feb 28, 2004)

kawdog You are right same information I got from some of the older diggers.


----------



## Dump Digger (Mar 6, 2004)

Ahh I see, like 1 dot, not very strong, 4 bumps, pretty stout stuff?  
 Cool, thanks for the info. []


----------

